# EMS failure



## bronygog (Sep 6, 2010)

Fiat 2.8TD engine of 54 reg got me within 4 miles of home last night when idling at traffic lights noticed the injection system failure (EMS) light was on. Engine was misfiring on idle. Just taken on fuel so checked the fuel cap was seated properly. Started engine today (cold) and it ran ok without light showing for 30 secs and then started missing again and with light on. Handbook says do not drive if engine misfiring but is it harmful to engine to drive any distance to a garage? I live in a remote area so cant just pop it in to a dealership. Help please!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*ems*

Are you sure you have not filled up with petrol??? you wont be the first or last person to do it  take the fuel cap off and have a sniff or check your till receipt.
Chris


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

the same happened to a friend of ours recently in france .he rang the breakdown service who put him on the back of a recovery truckwhich took him back to calais. from there he limped on the shuttle and met AA at Folkestone who diagnosed a bad connection on No 4 injector . They cleaned the terminal and within minutes he was on his way all fixed.He to had just filled up with fuel and thought it was dirty fuel but it wasnt Hope this helps.


----------



## bronygog (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Definately Esso energy diesel into a half full tank.
Does that light relate only to the injection system or does it go further?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had this once while going through France..
Light came on and ran very rough, not long after a re-fuel...
Took a chance that it was a fuel issue, maybe water in there !..
Re-filled as soon as i could and carried on.. Light eventually went off and engine ran sweet again..
May not be the same but could be worth puttin in a bit more fuel and running, ONLY A GUESS.. !!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Bad connection on the injector harness or one of its plugs will cause the problem you're describing  

D.


----------

